# خريطه منزل 116 متر قول رأيك



## waled_26 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*المساحه المراد بناؤها 115 متر ناصيه على شارعين بحرى بطول 9.25 و غربى بطول 12.5 اريد رسم للدور الارض والدور المتكرر والدور الارضى يحتوى على جراج لسيارة واريد فى المتكرر ريسبشن كبير البروز على الشارعين 0.60 سم والمنور فى حدود 8 : 9 متر منتظر الردود*


----------



## حسن مشهور (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ/ وليد المحترم
أرفق لك فكرة بسيطة علها تناسبك


----------



## waled_26 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للاخ حسن مشهور بس ياريت الابعاد والاطوال


----------



## حسن مشهور (4 أكتوبر 2010)

waled_26 قال:


> بس ياريت الابعاد والاطوال


----------



## waled_26 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى وجزاك الله خير فكرة موفقة ولو تقدر تعطينى فكرة اخرى بس تكون بالنظام الريسبشن الكبير يعنى يتحمل انتريه وصالون وسفرة كلهم مفتوحين على بعض وفى ناحيه الجار تكون غرف النوم بصراحه اتمناها هكذا وجزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك


----------



## MOAIYED (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشي الحال


----------



## حسن مشهور (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ/ وليد المحترم
قطعاً هناك العديد من الأفكار - ولا أدعي بأن هذه أفضلهم - ولكن هذا لن يغنيك عن الإستعانة بمهندس محترف بالمدينة التي تسكن بها .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## waled_26 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر خاص للمهندس / حسن مشهور


----------



## waled_26 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت حد يعمل الريسبشن فى الاتجاه الشمالى على الناصيه


----------



## حسن مشهور (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ/ وليد المحترم
آدي يا سيدي الريسبشن على الناصية
أما نشوف آخرتها معاك
بالتوفيق


----------



## waled_26 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عارف انى متقل عليك بس انت راجل محترم جزاك الله خير على فكرة انا مديها لمهندس يرسمها بس مطلع عينى مش عارف يعمل فيها حاجه ومتشكريتن يا سيدي على الافكار المميزة دى انا هاخد رسوماتك دى واديهالو اخليه يعتمدها و اكرر شكرى


----------



## حسن مشهور (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ/ وليد المحترم
العفو .. لا داعي للشكر ، وأنا كنت بأهزر معاك .
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## ST.ENG (7 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## waled_26 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## waled_26 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*اين الافـكــــــــار*

اين الافكار


----------



## amarahman74 (16 أكتوبر 2015)

رسمه ممتازة ياريت لو نفس الرسمة بس قطعة علبة مش ناصية والابعاد 12 واجهة على الشارع والعمق 10.5 غربى و10 شرقى


----------



## احلى شباب (31 ديسمبر 2016)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة


----------

